# موسوعة فى مبادىء الالكترونيات



## ahmed morshidy (25 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

*MICASOFT
ELECTRONICS & MICRO ELECTRONICS
TUTOR 
VIRSION 2.6*​
TUTOR 1

THE ATOM
CURRENT
UNITS OF MEASUREMENTS
RESISTORS
INDUCTORS
RESONANCE & Q-FACTOR
TRANSFORMERS
TRANSDUCERS

TUTOR2

SEMICONDUCTIR
DIODES
DI POLAR TRANSISTORS (FETs)I
FET BASICS
POWER AMPLIFIERS
POWER SUPPLIES

TUTOR 3

OPERATIONAL AMPLIFIERS
OP-AMP APPLICATIONS
HARMONIC OSCILLATORS
BOOLEAN LOGIC & LOGIC GATES
ELIP -FLOPS
BINARY ADDERS
ENCODERS & DECODERS
REGISTERS​الحجم الكلى للموسوعة :304 Kb
رابط التنزيل : http://up.9q9q.net/up/index.php?f=FIeAd8tro

لاتنسونى من صالح دعاؤكم

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## الرقمي (2 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## profshimo (3 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك اللهم فيك


----------



## hossin ibrahem (9 يناير 2007)

شكرا لك اخي ارجو المزيد جزاك الله خير


----------



## م. حياة سرور (9 يناير 2007)

مشكور أخي الفاضل المهندس أحمد على هذه الموسوعة
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## شوكت احمد كوجر (25 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## احمد امين على امين (25 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hat2003 (28 يناير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا...................
الى الامام


----------



## lovechat16 (31 يناير 2007)

thanx the program very nice merci


----------



## ALY333 (1 فبراير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا...................


----------



## Alucky4ever (4 فبراير 2007)

1000 شكر مقدما


----------



## hamoksha_200 (5 فبراير 2007)

so nice
merci


----------



## سلطان الخوف (5 فبراير 2007)

الف شكر لك يا مهندس ahmed morshidy


----------



## eng_mohand (6 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عربي نت (12 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## aalaa (14 فبراير 2007)

جزيت خيرا اخي


----------



## سلطان الخوف (27 فبراير 2007)

_بارك الله فيك با اخي احمد _


----------



## patman (27 فبراير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا 
و الله يعطيك اللف عافية


----------



## خلود دهن العود (1 مارس 2007)

الف شكر لك جاري التحميل


----------



## ahmed morshidy (2 مارس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

*شكرا للجميع على المرور وعلى الردود الطيبة​*


----------



## سعيد_استانبول (4 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله الف خيرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## علي محمد المهندس (4 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ahmad mohmmad (4 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك..........


----------



## سعيد_استانبول (4 مارس 2007)

أخوتي الاعزاء أنا مهتم بتعلم الدوائر الالكترونية وخصوصا الخاصة بالكومبيوتر .. وأرجو من الله أن يعينني على هذا ....


----------



## عليا محمد (12 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abdoars (29 أغسطس 2007)

الملف محذوف نرجو تحميلة مرة اخرى


----------



## am_em (29 أغسطس 2007)

مشكوووووووووور
جزاك الله خيرا


----------

